# My New Guitar Project



## simon-41 (Aug 16, 2009)

I thought that Would show you guys my 2nd Hollow Body Guitar Project. 

Here is my first build - I call it the Fortissimo 

Wood = Alder

Neck Maple

Pickups = Wilkinson Soapbar's

Sound = Sweet as a Nut

1st Build ready for Danish oil 

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=51849&stc=1&d=1335223758

*
The Finished Article*

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=51850&stc=1&d=1335223758

*Build No 2 = Ginger Tom *- This is an interesting Hybrid - the body is made of three laminated pieces 2 swamp ash centre core = Pine. I was curious to hear the effect of the softer pine core - I wonder if it might damp resonance?









*
Glued*

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...5729195940633988657/5729195940482198402?hl=en

*Drilled*

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=51852&stc=1&d=1335224349

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=51853&stc=1&d=1335224349

*Freehand Routed* - Ready for the next step - the routing of the pickups

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=51851&stc=1&d=1335224349

Hopefully the 2nd build will be ready for finishing this week I just need to rout the pickups cavity s for the soapbars + Rear control / Switch plates. I will post the completed build when it is done.

I hope you like them guys please let me know your thoughts / comments 

PS. if anyone has any tips on making jigs for routing pickup cavities I would love to hear them. 

Best regards

Si


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hard to say what effect the pine will have. Many guitars are made with spruce sounding boards and I just heard that red cedar has also been tried and it is even softer. Pine is slightly harder than spruce.
When I worked at a log sorting yard in BC we also had requests for hemlock which is harder than spruce or pine but not as hard as maple or alder. 

Anyway, nice work.


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Good stuff.......I play a Tele thinline 72.....love that shape.
I also am hoping to make one soon, thinking 2 piece swamp ash and tung oil finish.
Anyway....good job.
Paul


----------



## Seenya (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks great! I've got a slab of pine that I bought specifically for a tele build. It will be a while but eventually I'll get it done.


----------



## ScottPoe71 (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice!!! Have been thinking about trying my hand at a Strat body. Never made a guitar body yet though. Just curious, did you make the neck also?


----------



## love4god (Apr 9, 2012)

great job.. i need to try my hand at a hollow body:dirol:
great work cant wait to see it done

godbless


----------



## DMK Wood (Jun 7, 2012)

That looks awesome!


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Looking good Simon. I don't know how you would make a jig for that, but the biggest problem you would have is keeping your router flat. I think I would probably make an auxilliary router base out of 1/4" lexan, so I could see through it, and freehand the cavity. Make the base about twice as big as you would normally use so that you can span the edges and the center.


----------



## simon-41 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Tr

That is exactly what I have done. I created a conical shaped Perspex router base for my Ryobi

I know that it is a bit remiss of me but this project is nearly completed and I am starting on a new one - I will post some new pics shortly. 

Simon


----------



## greg c (Apr 1, 2013)

Great looking guitar, 

soundcloud has an upload feature so we could have a listen, 

Good work mate,


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

That's a great looking piece! Very well crafted and planned. I agree with Greg, you can upload recordings on soundcloud . Simon, you did a great job.


----------

